# Elastoflex Roofing material



## Maurice (Feb 13, 2021)

Has anyone had a problem with this roofing material It is a self adhesive product?


----------



## patrickseacoast (Dec 29, 2019)

Have only used Uniflex at recent. Assuming surface to be coated is clean and you’ve performed an adhesion pull test up front. 

Usually it’s a no go on shingles and primer needed on EPDM/TPO/PVC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

